# Ζητείται προγραμματιστής Delphi



## oliver_twisted (Aug 27, 2012)

Σας θερμοπαρακαλώ, αν γνωρίζετε κάποιον καλό προγραμματιστή delphi, ας επικοινωνήσει στο τηλ. 6974018771, Paul Seebauer, ή ας μου στείλει pm. Πραγματικά μας καίει το θέμα, γι' αυτό είπα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου και εδώ. Συγγνώμη αν κάνω κατάχρηση του χώρου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2012)

Ε, όχι και κατάχρηση του χώρου, όταν προσφέρεις δουλειά σε κάποιον!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, όχι και κατάχρηση του χώρου, όταν προσφέρεις δουλειά σε κάποιον!


 :) Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## equalizer (Jun 29, 2013)

Καλησπέρα
Ψάχνω έναν προγραμματιστή για να αναλάβει να κάνει κάποιες διορθώσεις σε μια μικρή εφαρμογή σε Delphi.
Η εφαρμογή αυτή κρατάει δεδομένα για τους πελάτες ενός μαγαζιού και έχουμε όλον τον source κώδικα.
Η βάση δεδομένων είναι σε SQL-Server.
Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται να το δούμε και να το συμφωνήσουμε, παρακαλώ ας μου στείλει mail στο : *[email protected]*


----------

